# for all you old school Nissan lovers



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Guys I might be buying a 1976 280z within the next 2weeks..



wish me luck that i find a good one...

well i found a couple jsut need to go see them and drive them.

ight ill keep you all updated 

lata


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

[email protected]!!!!!!!! You going for the classic, huh!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Wow man... a guy around here (well a member of the NPclub wich is my local nissan performance club in quebec) got a 240z 72.. my mouth just cant shut when i see it... hope youll find her and get a good treated car... those cost a lot to fix but hey wath a classic !


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok the guy called me back on the one I want im going to look at it today i think.

this car has been my dream car since i was younger I really really hope it works out.

plus everyone is buying new age cars that kinda really suck lol so as more and more buy the newer models ill go farther down the line in the years  who knows maybe ill go for a 50's car next lol


----------

